# Some pic of the girls from the show



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

The girls didn't place, ( however if they had held a most sun burned contest I would have won a trophy for sure lmao) but we had a fabulous time and got to meet some great people including Doug and his super sweet wife Lori. Both of Dougs dog were super sweet and a joy to get to see in person. We are so exited about the next shows now lol NM here we come!

Crixus I almost pulled from the last show, but since there were only 5 of us I figured we could do it real quick, but she was not taking the heat well. We were wetting her down and she had water but by the end of the show she was just done, my poor baby.

Xena LOVED the show idea lol Had she actually been in condition I am sure she would have placed under the "ear cropping hatter judge" lol.

Earl did great! Doug I am sure will be around to post up his awesome pics and all Earls wins.

So here are a couple of the girls waiting for our class to be called on deck.

Grandma holding the girls while I was off talking








Crixus was looking for roast beef 









As the other dogs barked and yapped at each other this was Crixus and her pre ring exercise lol









Me and my baby girls 


































Dougs girl Ivy

















I wasn't feeling well so I didn't take pictures of the dogs at the show. I know Doug got plenty so I didn't waste the energy lol.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Great Pics Holly oh wow 3 litter mates all up against each other LOL .. They are are so beautiful I am glad you guys had a great time at the show this was your first ADBA show right? I am sure next time you guys will take something home! Congrats to Doug and Earl can't wait to see all the dog's that showed up for this event!!


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

great pics!! The girls look great


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Great pics!!!!!!!! I'm surprised the girls didn't place, dang crop haters.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Nice pics! Beautiful dogs


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Sadie said:


> Great Pics Holly oh wow 3 litter mates all up against each other LOL .. They are are so beautiful I am glad you guys had a great time at the show this was your first ADBA show right? I am sure next time you guys will take something home! Congrats to Doug and Earl can't wait to see all the dog's that showed up for this event!!


Yes it was an ADBA first for me. I have only been to UKC events before. Much better people at the ADBA event IMO. I defiantly think I did right with getting the girls and going ADBA. Well worth my time and money.



circlemkennels said:


> great pics!! The girls look great


Thanx 



kg420 said:


> Great pics!!!!!!!! I'm surprised the girls didn't place, dang crop haters.


The crop hater did give Earl a 2nd place, but Earl is pure hotness so... 

In the first show the judge said sorry when she didn't place us lol. Bree (a Caragan dog) Took first in both of our classes so we have no shame in losing to her! The other 2 dogs were fine looking dogs as well. There were a lot of very nice looking dogs out there.

The ear judge just bothered me over him feeling the need to run his mouth. The first time he saw Crixus in Judges Choice he asked me "what happened to her ears" and in the actual class show 3 dogs had ears and my 2 girls were the ones that didn't and he walk in and says " 2 of these dogs are missing their ears". Of course the 3 dogs with ears took 1st, 2nd, and 3rd.

I don't believe he judged wrongly they were good looking dogs I just don't care for rude comments on ears when the standard clearly stats cropper or uncropped ears are acceptable.

He did seem to like Xena and had she been in condition may have pulled the 3rd place win.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Boooo!!!! Weather he like the cropped look or not he shouldn't bee so rude. No remarks are necessary. I might have smacked him :stick: lol I don't know why people are afraid of our dogs, it's us they should fear  lol
It's really good you got out there with the girls though, I bet the next one will be much better and the girls seem to love it too


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

Hmmm would that judge have been Gary Hammonds by any chance?? The girls looked GREAT!! I'm glad you had such a great time!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

LadyRampage said:


> Hmmm would that judge have been Gary Hammonds by any chance?? The girls looked GREAT!! I'm glad you had such a great time!!


Yes ma'am unfortunately it was. Had I known I wouldn't have wasted my money to show them lol.

He did take a very good look at every dog though. Even thought the girls had crops he still gave them their full inspection and double checked everyone. He didn't ignore my girls regardless of if he didn't like them. He claimed it was a close one.

I was actually happy with the time and evaluation each judge took of the dogs. Both judges really did fully look at all the dogs and went back and forth. I have seen UKC judges come in and spin 3 times and whoever they land on wins lmao. Well close to that anyhow. So it was nice to see these judges really looking at what they were judging.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I forgot to add that CD pits came down from Canada and it was great to meet her! She is really nice so ya'll go buy some CD pits gear!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Aw! Sucks the girls didn't bring any wins home.. but they're winners in our hearts and minds! Better luck next time, I guess. Thanks sharing with us Holly! You and the girls look great.


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

Well don't stress over not placing under Gary Hammonds, and just brush off his comments... I know he's been in the dog game for years and years, but personally his off handed comments are disrespectful and off putting, especially to those that are new to the ring... I've heard... wow that a big dog... and looks aren't everything, sometimes the attitude is rewarded.. from him over the years... Not to mention a few remarks about different dogs i've shown.. .Frankly when I see he is judging I usually save my money and don't show under him. 

Don't let his comments discourage you, most judges don't mention their preferences in the ring.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

He didn't discourage us at all. His 2 bad comments were out washed my the Boat load of fabulous comments we got on the girls. We had a fantastic time. So many people would walk by and glance at peoples dogs, but stop to actually check out our girls. Several people had come over at the end of the day to see what we had won and were so surprised we didn't place. The girls were highly liked and the show was great overall.


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

So glad to hear and those girls of yours are GORGEOUS!!!!!


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

LadyRampage said:


> Well don't stress over not placing under Gary Hammonds, and just brush off his comments... I know he's been in the dog game for years and years, but personally his off handed comments are disrespectful and off putting, especially to those that are new to the ring... I've heard... wow that a big dog... and looks aren't everything, sometimes the attitude is rewarded.. from him over the years... Not to mention a few remarks about different dogs i've shown.. .Frankly when I see he is judging I usually save my money and don't show under him.
> 
> Don't let his comments discourage you, most judges don't mention their preferences in the ring.


I have never shown under him. But i know a few people who won't. He is nice guy to talk to he knows his bulldogs. but he just says the first ting that come to mind, with no thought of how rude it sounds.


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

Rude and off putting, and when you have someone new showing in the ring discouraging, which is NOT what we need to portray...

I've heard the rude comments, I've seen his judging for years, and frankly rarely show when he is judging, and I'm usually soo not like that..lol Now if I do show under him I make sure to bring a black dog, he really likes black dogs..lol


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

LadyRampage said:


> Now if I do show under him I make sure to bring a black dog, he really likes black dogs..lol


Thats what I was told as well lmao. He put up the 2 black dogs and Bree.

I will be sure not to waste the time on a show hes judging again.


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

Sucks you had to deal with that judge,but glad you guys had a good time getting some ADBA experience.Youre girls are gorgeous and im sure you have a bright future in store in the show circuit.Was this just a conformation event?Im not sure if you wp with them also...


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

They are only 13 months old so not pulling yet other that training. This had a WP as well and I believe Doug got some footage, but I am not sure. It was a small turn out for the WP. I was going to take Bee to pull but she is in heat. There were only 5 dogs that pulled I think.

This was also their first sanctioned show so hopefully we'll get a larger turn out next time.


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

American_Pit13 said:


> They are only 13 months old so not pulling yet other that training. This had a WP as well and I believe Doug got some footage, but I am not sure. It was a small turn out for the WP. I was going to take Bee to pull but she is in heat. There were only 5 dogs that pulled I think.
> 
> This was also their first sanctioned show so hopefully we'll get a larger turn out next time.


Ok thats cool,i thought they were closer to 2 years! our girls just came out of heat luckily LOL.Theres another fun show soon and a sanctioned show.Loki did pretty good last time so hopefully his harness shows up soon for training and ADBA doesnt take too long to dual reg LOL.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Not placing sucks, but going to a dog show is still better than going to work. Better luck next time. And IMO the girls look great, and so does Earl. They're still just puppies. Give them time to mature before you go full-on conditioning them. (That's JMO of course. I started conditioning Terra when she was a year and a half, and that was probably still too young for her. I know better now.)


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I like to keep them in shape now, but I don't do any type conditioning regiment or anything. We play and they are fed right and thats all they get right now.

Xena is still in a gangly state and not maturing as fast as Crixus and thats what I meant of her not being "in condition".

Xena has the attitude for the ADBA ring though and I think shes going to really enjoy the dogs shows  

Crixus enjoys me holding her so........ lol I think OB will be good for her as she is so bonded to me that we do well together. WP maybe, she is still thinking on it lol.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

At the very least you got some experience and got to have some fun. I've heard UKC is way different than ADBA. UKC actually sounds a little more snotty. haha I hate to see Judges have preferences have pick dog's according to them. But they do. At the Norman show, the Best in Show class, every single dog was a fawn or buckskin or light red. So you know that judges favorite colors!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Yes UKC is very different from ADBA not only in the dogs, but also the people. I found it to be a much more relaxing fun event than UKC shows.

It was perfect experience. As I can't handle both girls in the same class Peggy ( noodlesgranny) handles one for me. So this was her first time ever handling a dog and only her 2nd dogs show, so we had kinda thought it back and forth over who she should handle Xena or Crixus, but in the end her and Xena make a good team. So through out the girls time doing shows Xena will be handled by Peggy. Peggy also got a feel for the WP track which was great for her since she will be pulling Bee. She hadn't seen a WP yet so she was curious to see how it goes. We saw a dog that had not been trained and just put on the track and wouldn't pull and was scared, so she saw why it important we do drag work and work with them to get better pullers who enjoy it. 

We also both wanted a feel for the ring before we had to go out and show with Lisa in July. We gotta be looking our best and like we know what we are doing in front of THE BREEDER! LMAO.

We can't wait till the next show now, we really had alot of fun with the girls.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

That NM show is only about 3 hours from here. Hope the Matrix clan goes.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Awesome pics girl!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

bahamutt99 said:


> That NM show is only about 3 hours from here. Hope the Matrix clan goes.


Bumble Bee will be there


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Sorry to see you guys didn't place but it looked like a good day was had regardless!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

When and where is the NM show? I probably won't be able to make it, but it is fun to dream... lol


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

July 1st-2nd I have been meaning to get it posted in events I will get it up tonight.


----------



## Eric (Oct 21, 2010)

Great pics!! The girls look really good, I like your dogs a lot 

That sucks about the judge though, I would have been VERY annoyed as well..

I'm sorry I wasn't able to make it  I had a family emergency that happened yesterday, so we had to go do family stuff today. I was really looking forward to see my first show, weight pull and to meet you all. 

I hope there's another one soon


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

i love your dogs. we gotta talk about getting one of yours  lol


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG Holly I just found out from Goo that you are coming to the NM show, I am soooooooo freakin ecstatic to see you and the girls, this will mean that Earl is the only pup from this litter I have not met. And I am glad you liked the ADBA style, we are much more laid back. And as Stacia said don't mind Gary, he does know his dogs but his comments are somtetimes not needed. The girls look fabulous none the less.  Hugs


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Great pictures  your pups are so pretty!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Earl is going to the NM show it is going to be a family affair! I can't wait to have all my pups in one place at one show!! I have always done great under the judges that are coming to NM and they seem to like my dogs. To have the whole litter there will be great! Tye you going to show one of the boys for me 

The girls will start to mature, Siren did not start winning till she filled in a bit. Get them in shape for the show!!


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

I thought the girls looked great. I got the same ear comments from Gary. He came and asked "What happened to this dogs ears?" I simply answered back "I believe the Vet stole them." I did go up to Gary after the show and asked him out side of the cropped ears what other issues did you see with Earl. He said bring him over an I'll evaluate him. Gary said Earl is a solid 92 or 93 point dog, but he lacked excitement in the ring. He felt that our obedience training is not good for a show dog. I thanked him very much for is input and went on my merry way.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Wow my dog looks fabulous from another camera!!!! To bad your camera couldn't do much for my hair lmao.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

performanceknls said:


> Earl is going to the NM show it is going to be a family affair!


He is? Is he coming with me lol.:woof:


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

See, that's why I'm glad I don't consider my dog a show dog. That way she can be obedient, and know stuff, and mind her business, and nobody can say boo to me. LOL! I can see what they're saying, because it does give the dog a lot of control and they get less excited about the little stuff that drives some dogs nuts. But at the end of the day, I'm the one that's got to live with the dog. If she thinks she's too terribly cute, she's insufferable.


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

See that irritates me to NO end... Just because a dog is well behaved doesn't mean he isn't confident and comfortable in the ring.. a dog doesn't need to be crazy aggression in the ring, in fact most crazy aggressive ACTING dogs are just that..acting. I'd much rather see the alert confident dog then the nutty crazy dog.


My CH Maggie rarely fired off in the ring, in fact it was only seen maybe twice. She would stack and be perfectly calm. Now you crowd her with another dog and its a different story. She won multiple BOO, and BOS at Nationals in 05...


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I agree. That is one aspect of the ADBA ring that bothers me a bit. I saw the well trained dogs get looked over for not being a loud mouth. Although I do love seeing the loud mouths. But as Lindsay said... she had to go home and live with Terra. What a horrible thing. Lindsay, my offer still stands to take that horrible dog off your hands.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

LOL Well bogart won't have an issue in that area he loves to fire up at other dogs. As long as I can hold onto him I am ok hahaha.

Holly you need to snag that photo of her that's a good one [email protected] the camera not making your hair look better!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I kept getting that comment about Siren and I started giving her fire up word for Schutzhund and she goes NUTS. After that she started winning and I think it is a shame. Varro and Barca I have the same command or I stand by a dog who is firing off and they will go nuts. I feel like we have the play the "ADBA show game" to get anywhere and it is not the way it should be.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Yes I do believe two seperate judges told me the same thing about Missy, she is very well behaved and didn't fire off til the last show on Sunday, and I was surpsried. Is a total difference compared to Loretta's Logan. OMG that dog wears me out, lmaoooo


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Great pics Holly.The girls are looking great.Too bad the judge was a butt.I hope your next show is a much better experience.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Tye Logan was great for me he got Monsoon all fired up


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

hahhaha Lisa, I know Logan is that way ALLLLLLL the time, and I guess I will see you in NM but won't have Logan with me just Missy. So we won't be in the same class


----------



## rosesandthorns (Nov 1, 2008)

yep Holly, Gary can be reallytough to show under even with a black dog. He judged me in Norman one year with Logan's mom who is black. walked over to me and thought I was getting the ribbon, then he announced to everyone that she was perfect and looked wonderful but wasnt active enough. He gave the ribbon to a white spotted dog next to me who was sound asleep standing against her owners legs. So I really never understood how he could say she wasnt active enough, at least she was awake. lmao!


----------

